
Square Sends Millions of Digital Receipts, Sometimes to the Wrong Person - megacorp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/square-sends-millions-of-digital-receipts-sometimes-to-the-wrong-person-11559640601
======
gnicholas
This happened to me, and I contacted Square to see if they intended to send
receipts that were not requested to email addresses that were not verified by
the purchaser. Square support said yes, that's what we want to do.

I pointed out that there could be domestic abuse consequences from sending
these emails (which show not just the transaction amount, like a credit card
receipt, but the items purchased). They were unfazed by this possibility.

